# 3Ware Nagios check_smartmon



## dvl@ (Aug 27, 2017)

Got 3Ware devices?

Want to run Nagios check_smartmon on them?

Here's my code and the patch: 

https://gist.github.com/dlangille/963e66630988fbfb697dbe0718f197d2


----------

